# Come over and shoot her!



## MedicPrincess (Sep 5, 2006)

Listen to this.....Funny....too funny!

http://www.funnydump.com/category/1-/8315-do_you_want_us_to_shoot_her.html


----------



## fyrdog (Sep 7, 2006)

I think he should have offered to shot the caller.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 7, 2006)

The Texas 911 dispatcher, Mike Forbess, was reprimanded but not fired for his comments.  I think it's safe to say this mom isn't winning any parenting awards any time soon.


----------



## Guardian (Sep 7, 2006)

When I was a new emt-b, i would have been offended by mike's comment.  Now I can completely understand and wish there were more people like mike around to tell these people the truth.  The truth is bword, I have to send you LEOs when you request them because it's the law but I want you to know that I think it's pretty pathetic you can't control your little 12y/o daughter and we have to tie up resources and put peoples lives at risk because of your inability to be a parent.  If I were your child, I wouldn't listen to you either you dumb bword.  

If he actually said that, he would have been fired because we live in a sissy world ruled by political correctness.  I would have loved to live in the 1700s or 1800s when real men still lived here in the united states.


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok.... I'll have to listen to it some other time... I'm at work.


----------



## scorpiolcp (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm glad her daughter is not in an alternative program 45 minutes north of my location... her mother would have to take classes too!


----------



## islandgal (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm with dispatch.....I thought his response was hysterical.  What was she calling for in the first place??  She has no control over her kid and she is tying up 911 lines trying to throw the blame elsewhere.  Take some responsibility and parent your child.


----------

